# DUBSHED 25th March Belfast



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Heading to this myself even tho im more of a BMW fan 

Anyone else heading up?

Im at a wedding from Thursday - Saturday so be probably still dying but worth the trip up im sure


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

Think I'm going to UCS this year, just hope the weather stays good


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ill be at it a wee nosy for sure. Prob en up spending a clean fortune with traders but...lol


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Sparky160 said:


> Ill be at it a wee nosy for sure. Prob en up spending a clean fortune with traders but...lol


Any idea what traders will be there? Im heading from Dublin so wont have too much £ more like € so should be safe on the spending :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yep we will be there and are one of the main sponsors. It's a great show and there will be a good few trade stands as well..


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

heading to UCS myself, seems crazy to have both shows same day


----------



## martinopy (Mar 30, 2008)

I was going to head in but out for a session on sat night, so will have to see what state i'm in on sunday.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Was a great show. weather was amazing as well....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Any pics gents?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Few shots noting great*


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)




----------

